
Is Life a Ponzi Scheme? - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/books-ideas/mark-johnston-samuel-scheffler-death-afterlife-humanity-ponzi-scheme
======
nilskidoo
That was actually pretty interesting. There's the old saying, that a person
who stands for nothing will fall for anything. I think that, just because all
is futile and there ultimately is nothing worth standing for, it's no license
to fall for anything. Having no acceptable options shouldn't mean settling for
the least offensive to our values, which I feel is something most people
suffering the modern glut do even without thinking about it. We can create
meaning, even if only in hindsight. The process can be an absolute pain in the
ass but we can still build meaning where none exists.

So the gods don't exist. If you want a job done right...

~~~
zunzun
> all is futile and there ultimately is nothing worth standing for

I actually find your religious view fascinating.

~~~
nilskidoo
I won't stand for it myself.

